
JExcel – JavaScript spreadsheet web component - paulhodel
https://bossanova.uk/jexcel/v3/
======
zmmmmm
How do they get away with such an obvious trademarked name? Or is Excel
considered generic?

~~~
NikkiA
MS probably haven't noticed them yet.

------
benburleson
If you're interested in this, also check out canvas-datagrid.

[https://github.com/TonyGermaneri/canvas-
datagrid](https://github.com/TonyGermaneri/canvas-datagrid)

------
protomyth
What in heck is wrong with the pinch to zoom out on an iPhone on that website?

~~~
monkpit
Same here - Unreadable on safari on iPhone.

------
icegreentea2
Oh cool! I didn't even know they were working on a vanilla rewrite. For those
who don't know, the previous versions of JExcel were implemented as jQuery
plugins. They worked great, but if you weren't used to jQuery plugins, it made
hacking on it a little wonky.

------
roddds
This is highly interesting to me - is there a comparison somewhere between
this and Handsontable?

~~~
m_sahaf
The license is one big difference. JExcel is MIT, while latest versions of
Handsontable.... isn't[0].

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19488642](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19488642)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20049900](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20049900)

~~~
paulhodel
This is another project.

~~~
dang
OK, I've taken the [dupe] marker off. You can repost this if you want, but it
would be best to wait a couple weeks to let the hivemind caches clear.

~~~
paulhodel
Thanks ;)

